# What was Browns like last Memorial Day?



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

It was great. Good melt, bit crowded in the peak of the summer, all in all same as usual...


----------



## CaptBiggler (May 14, 2015)

The Ark raged last year. I think it peaked at the second highest level on record in the last week in June.
As far as Memorial Weekend, I think the level was around 2000cfs. Maybe a little above normal.


----------

